# [SOLVED] Kernel has no bus options!

## sjorna

Greetings;

I've just recently returned to using Gentoo after a long dark time on other distro's, and after getting a basic system running on a genkernel (there was some issue with the RTC causing the kernel not to boot when I was initially installing), I'm trying to build my kernel properly.

I've got most things fine (it's not my first rodeo (though that may not show given the current curcumstance)), but when I booted to my new kernel, nothing most things haven't loaded properly.  I had a look through dmesg and found:

```

[    0.000000] No AGP bridge found

```

Odd as that was, I figured I had some issues with my graphics configuration (using fglrx and uvesafb).  I had a look in my configuration and found that the graphics options in the kernel seemed fine, so started having a broader browse.  What I found is that when I look in 'Device Drivers -> Bus devices' there is nothing.  Absolutely nothing.  As far as I can tell, I have disabled some option that preempts any Bus device options from being displayed, and I have no idea what it could be.

Any one have any suggestions on what I may have enabled/disabled to make my kernel think I have a bus-less motherboard?

Cheers in advance!

-S

[edit]

Current kernel configuration available at pastebin

[/edit]Last edited by sjorna on Tue Aug 20, 2013 12:21 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## TomWij

Do you need an AGP bridge?

----------

## sjorna

 *TomWij wrote:*   

> Do you need an AGP bridge?

 

As in Symbol: AGP [=y]?  I thought that was needed even for PCIe cards?  Is it that the kernel's using agpgart, causing confusion with the display configuration?

----------

## Randy Andy

Sjorna.

I guess its a good starting point to use the hints given by Pappy here: http://www.kernel-seeds.org/working.html

and of course from the beginning of his site step by step http://www.kernel-seeds.org/index.html

Much success,

Andy.

----------

## TomWij

As in your quote, do you need it or not; I think not, not sure why you quote it then or what your question is about.

----------

## sjorna

Figured it out - there were a couple of missing/incorrect drivers in the kernel (somehow I mistook Intel for AMD) but it's all a learning experience.

Also found that I had to rebuild drm-related libraries.  Not sure why (since I started with fglrx, so they should have been built appropriately), but so be it.  I'm back to working and being happy.

Cheers

----------

